# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOISmagazine on NUSATIC 2017, siap menyambut 11th Asia Cup Koi Show 2018

## LDJ



----------


## Soegianto

Keren yah ...nanti asia pasti ramai banget ...mantap

----------


## tavin123

놀다 바카라  지금 온라인으로 라이브하고 놀라운 보너스를 받으세요

----------

